# More Left Coast Woes....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmm...seems like one thing after another for the West coast here recently.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/western-hay-exports-hit-again


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Weird. Public labor fights and work slowdowns are good neither for the company nor the worker. Never would have guessed this was coming.....


----------

